# Stingray shifter



## furrycnorm (Jun 4, 2019)

Sorry guys, have a new guy question. I have been looking for a 5 speed Stingray with the Stik Shift. I'm finding that the Stik Shift models are going for 3-400 dollars more than the handlebar shift ones. Is the rear wheel and detailer the same on both? Would it be fairly easy to add a stik shift after the fact? I see them on ebay for under $200.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 4, 2019)

I don’t see why not, but unless you have the five speed parts laying around, it’s going to end up costing more this way. Also, if the bike you are converting is a coaster brake model, it probably won’t have provisions for mounting rim brakes.

EDIT: Had 3 speed ‘Ray in mind for some reason... disregard above


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 4, 2019)

Same  wheels, same design derailleur,might be a different make from the earlier ones but it just accepts a cable. You'd need a new/shorter cable to go with the shifter. NBD


----------



## furrycnorm (Jun 4, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Same  wheels, same design derailleur,might be a different make from the earlier ones but it just accepts a cable. You'd need a new/shorter cable to go with the shifter. NBD



Great, thanks!


----------



## videoranger (Jun 4, 2019)

https://bikehistory.org/bikes/stingray/


----------

